# Will You Be Viewing "Rogue One"?



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

A Star Wars story, _Rogue One_ is a story that takes place before the classic 1977 Star Wars movie.

Will you be watching this movie?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

No, I don't like Star Wars movies, never seen one, never will.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

So exciting!.

Look, the rebels need to steal the design of a new Imperial superweapon... a Death Star!. Such imagination...


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Most definitely. I do love my sci fi/fantasy films.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

So this is a pre-prequel ? Or an in between-quel ? This is all getting a bit complcated.

No doubt my son is going to get me to see this film


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

I have no desire to, but it's possible I'll be dragged along with someone anyway.

I was disappointed by The Force Awakens and am really disheartened by the prospect of Star Wars as another limitless franchise with a new movie every year.


----------



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

Pugg said:


> No, I don't like Star Wars movies, never seen one, never will.


How do you know you don't like them if you've never seen one?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

No. I saw the first Star Wars movie when it was first released; no way I'm going to sit through another one.


----------



## David OByrne (Dec 1, 2016)

Looks like we have some hipsters here


----------



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

isorhythm said:


> I was disappointed by The Force Awakens and am really disheartened by the prospect of Star Wars as another limitless franchise with a new movie every year.


All thanks to the Disney machine! They are ruining the Marvel Universe so why not the Star Wars Universe as well.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Pugg- No, I don't like Star Wars movies, never seen one, never will.

Umm... how do you know you don't like them if you have seen them? I think I'd get taken to task were I to suggest, "Nope, can't stand Schoenberg. Never listened to anything by him and never will."


----------



## Dave Whitmore (Oct 3, 2014)

Oh, yes!!! Can't wait. It sounds like it's going to be better than Force Awakens. Probably have to wait until some time next week to see it.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

CDs said:


> How do you know you don't like them if you've never seen one?





StlukesguildOhio said:


> Pugg- No, I don't like Star Wars movies, never seen one, never will.
> 
> Umm... how do you know you don't like them if you have seen them? I think I'd get taken to task were I to suggest, "Nope, can't stand Schoenberg. Never listened to anything by him and never will."


A matter of taste, and of course I've seen clips, just not into science fiction in general.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Regarding the OP: I'd rather be water-boarded.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I'll probably watch it when it comes out on video. my son won tickets through the Cub Scouts, and he'll be taking his dad to watch


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

My nephews are visiting me this Christmas for a week, so the answer is...yes.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Interesting discussion so far. It sure will be a popular movie this Christmas, though perhaps not as much with classical music listeners.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Too... much... sci-fi-action blockbusters hitting the theaters >_<

I mean, I might watch it eventually one day, on my own, but these ticket costs add up... I prefer to just write my own stories still.  Especially after I might see a film I don't like...


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I have seen it. Rogue One does a lot of things right (characters and acting, music, visual effects, humor, nods to other movies, alien design, etc.), and I do recommend seeing it. Without going into spoiler territory, I do not think I will watch it as much as I do the Saga films, but my hope is that the other standalone films will be ones to watch over and over, especially the Han Solo one.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

bharbeke said:


> I have seen it. Rogue One does a lot of things right (characters and acting, music, visual effects, humor, nods to other movies, alien design, etc.), and I do recommend seeing it.


Thanks for the input. I will eventually see it on video, but I don't feel the compulsion to see it as I did The Force Awakens.


----------



## johankillen (Sep 20, 2015)

Overrated, hipster movie. No thanks


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I watched it. It was very entertaining. I enjoyed it. The great John William's music featured again. Williams is a truly great contemporary composer today.


----------



## David OByrne (Dec 1, 2016)

ArtMusic said:


> I watched it. It was very entertaining. I enjoyed it. The great John William's music featured again. Williams is a truly great contemporary composer today.


Interesting, because the internet says that Michael Giacchino composed it.....


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Interview with the composer Michael Giacchino (link):



> Did you incorporate many elements of John Williams' score?
> 
> I think absolutely there are a couple of times when you want to hit upon something that was from the past. For me, even as a fan, it was about going, "Oh, this particular idea would be great if we did it here. I would want to see that if I were watching a Star Wars movie." As a kid who grew up with John's music and who was catapulted in this direction because of what he did, I had a very specific idea of what I wanted to use and how I wanted to use it. That being said, I'd say the score is 95 percent original but with little moments [of Williams' classic score] here or there to accent. If I were sitting in that seat and I heard that, it would totally raise the hairs on my neck.


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

Although I do like science fiction, the original Star Wars was enough for me. It was a basically a high concept version of those Saturday afternoon matinees for kids that theaters would program, showing a gazillion cartoons, serials and short subjects, with some simple-minded (not in a pejorative sense) feature film, this meaning content youngsters could grasp...you know, something by Disney or a shoot-em-up western, rather than Ingmar Bergman. But I've been there and done that. For me, Leonard Nimoy as a Martian in *Zombies from the Stratosphere, Chapter 6: the Vortex of Ickyness*, filmed on a back lot with cheesy special effects, was just fine then, but I'm not much then any more.

Nonetheless, a lot of TC members were either unborn or too young when those were out, so they first experienced that genre of Sci Fi at a much higher production level, so I wish them all the best for a mindlessly enjoyable time at the updated matinee sci fi series.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

bharbeke said:


> I have seen it. Rogue One does a lot of things right (characters and acting, music, visual effects, humor, nods to other movies, alien design, etc.), and I do recommend seeing it. Without going into spoiler territory, I do not think I will watch it as much as I do the Saga films, but my hope is that the other standalone films will be ones to watch over and over, especially the Han Solo one.


Yes, they got Rogue One right.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2016)

johankillen said:


> Overrated, hipster movie. No thanks


If you're not going to see it, how will you know whether it merits the rating it's getting?

And 'hipster'?


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2016)

David OByrne said:


> Interesting, because the internet says that Michael Giacchino composed it.....


That can't be right...surely it was the *great *Michael Giacchino??


----------



## Border Collie (Mar 9, 2016)

seen it. best thing in the Star Wars franchise since Empire Strikes Back.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Pugg said:


> No, I don't like Star Wars movies, never seen one, never will.


Same here. And just so nobody says "Ah you haven't seen it, what can you know!" I have looked at the trailer. Just another meaningless sequence of fights and special effects.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

znapschatz said:


> some simple-minded (not in a pejorative sense) feature film, this meaning content youngsters could grasp...you know, something by Disney, rather than Ingmar Bergman.


We've come a looooong way since then... some recent Pixar movies manage to successfully combine the two!


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

I've seen it. I'd rate it as one of the better movies in the franchise so far. I definitely liked it more than The Force Awakens.


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

Nereffid said:


> We've come a looooong way since then... some recent Pixar movies manage to successfully combine the two!


I thoroughly agree, but this series was consciously conceived by George Lucas to be *The Grand Saturday Matinee Serial of All Time*, apotheosis of them all. Please understand, I have nothing against this, and I was entertained by the first one. But one was enough. The franchise is just not to my taste, that's all.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Probably not, I don't really enjoy all the epic blockbuster thrillers. They're getting old. Sci-fi is one of my favorite genres, but Star Wars isn't "really" sci-fi. Sci-fi as a genre is supposed to explore the relationship between man and possible future technologies/aliens/whatever. Star Wars is pretty much just an action adventure/fantasy film that happens to take place in space.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

SuperTonic said:


> I've seen it. I'd rate it as one of the better movies in the franchise so far. I definitely liked it more than The Force Awakens.


Ya because the Force Awakens was just A New Hope with better graphics.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

SuperTonic said:


> I've seen it. I'd rate it as one of the better movies in the franchise so far. I definitely liked it more than The Force Awakens.


So do I. I was surprised by several things in it.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

I was on the edge of my seat when I watched my first Star Wars film in theatres: The Force Awakens. I really liked it, but I knew it was a repetition of the same old plot. I congratulate Pugg for being able to avoid ANY Star Wars film since the start!

I am not so interested for Rogue One. If Giachino is on the score, I fear it will be as disastrous as with "Doctor Strange". Also, if it is a spin off, it would not do anything for the plot but just take our money. I'd rather wait for Episode VIII.

We all know I will be dead and the fricking Skywalkers will still show their stupid space telenovella one year after the other. Return of the Jedi was enough, thanks!


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 24, 2007)

No, I couldn't care less about Star Wars. Really tired of hearing and seeing about it all of the time. There was a time where I was more neutral, that was before "May 4th" became "Star Wars Day". That joke was funny the first time I heard it a decade or more ago. Every time after that it has been irritating. And now there's a flipping day for it where the joke obnoxiously gets shoved in my face a hundred times over on social media. Good grief. Give me a break.

Last December when the last Star Wars came out and my parents went to see it, I stayed home and practiced my oboe. Even my oboe teacher thought this was a travesty. lol Geez.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2016)

Watched it last night in 4K (not sure I noticed any difference - would need to see it side-by-side with standard).

I enjoyed it. Entertaining and comfortable viewing - though the ending was less predictable than you might suppose for a franchise.

But if you don't like hype, or franchises, or this specific 'mythology' then all I can say is, "These are not the movies you are looking for."


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

MacLeod said:


> Watched it last night in 4K (not sure I noticed any difference - would need to see it side-by-side with standard).
> 
> I enjoyed it. Entertaining and comfortable viewing - though the ending was less predictable than you might suppose for a franchise.
> 
> But if you don't like hype, or franchises, or this specific 'mythology' then all I can say is, "These are not the movies you are looking for."


I also thought the ending was very well handled.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Visiting niece and nephew made seeing it obligatory. Not a fan of the franchise. One aspect I found fascinating, however, was the reanimation of dead actors. Through the wonders of modern computer graphics Peter Cushing's face was superimposed on the face of an actor of similar build and a teenage Carrie Fisher made an appearance as well. They had to have negotiated a fee with Cushing's estate and Fisher I imagine.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't like very many films beyond the mid 70s. My favorite from that time is Three Days Of The Condor starring Robert Redford, Cliff Robertson, and Faye Dunaway. It's much more interesting than Star Wars.


----------



## motoboy (May 19, 2008)

I loved it. The score was very good with lots of new flavors mixed with the old. The last scene was pretty powerful seeing as how I saw it just a couple days after Carrie's death. 

It was just a "Dirty Dozen" warmover. But I could tell that from the trailers so I was not disappointed.


----------

